# Dish Anywhere and VIP 622



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I can't help but be aware of Dish Anywhere because every time I change channels I get a banner promoting it. (seperate issue, how to shut those off) So, even though I can't imagine watching Game of Thrones on my iPhone, I thought I'd check it out. The iPhone app mentions the 622 but the Dish website seems to mention every VIP receiver except the 622. Am I correct in assuming there is no reason to download the app unless I also get new receivers?


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I would be happy to help! In order to turn off the banner on your VIP622 receiver please press menu 6-1-6 and then select disable on the TV enhancements screen. Once you have selected disable, select done. You are correct about the DISH Anywhere app, the VIP622 receiver is not compatible. If you have any further questions please let me know.


----------

